# Help with fuel cards



## 173abn82 (Feb 24, 2011)

I just went to a diesel truck. Does anyone know of a credit card that deal with most stations that serve diesel fuel. All I can find is either fleet cards or individual company cards, (Mobil, Gulf etc.). I would like to get a card that will work in most stations instead of carrying 20 cards.


----------



## Acableguy06 (Apr 16, 2011)

Not to sound ignorant but a Visa / MC would serve well.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Acableguy06 covered it pretty good. In my 7+ years owning my diesel, all stations (except Arco and Arco is the worst at providing diesel, so no loss there) that provide diesel have taken my Visa (only card I carry).

If you want discounted prices there's a card that can be used at Flying J/Pilot that also gives additional discount on the posted price but for me these stations are only when I'm on the road. It's not worth the trouble. Trucker's love them, but I'm not a trucker, just an occasional RVer. You might check the internet for the other truck stop companies like Love's, TA, etc.

Congrats on your new diesel. Once I got mine I don't ever think I'll be without one.


----------

